# Midwest Slot Car Swap 3/17/13



## ajd350

I know we just wrapped one up, but don't wait too long to make plans for the March 17, 2013 show. By the time it rolls around, cabin fever will make us all ready to get out of the house. Here's a link to the flyer.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii59/ajd350/313flyer001.jpg


----------



## A/FX Nut

I beat Honda to the punch. 117 days to go. :woohoo: ZOOM WE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's hard to type when you're recovering from a 3 day long slider/5 hour energy binge... Honda will recover eventually...


----------



## tazman052186

Not sure if Im goin to make it to this one. Have to cut back some spending.


----------



## ajd350

Randy 1
Darrell 0


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 116 days to go til the next show ha ha nut.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> ok guys only 116 days to go til the next show ha ha nut.:wave:



I'll beat you tomorrow.____________________Like I beat you with that paddle Sunday.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

115 days to go. Beat you Honda. I told you I would. Muwah-Ha-Ha.

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

OK, you two. Go to weekly mode for a while.:drunk:


----------



## crosley

*Ah Ha*

A slot car show and Corned Beef and Cabbage Day,excellant!!!!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut

Ok Al,

I'll 1 tone 1 it 4 down. Besides I D wake A up Y earlier S than T Honda O does G on O the weekends anyway.

Looking forward to it. 

Randy.


----------



## fastlap

A/FX Nut said:


> Ok Al,
> 
> I'll *1* tone *1* it *4* down. Besides I *D* wake *A* up *Y* earlier *S* than *T* Honda *O* does *G* on *O* the weekends anyway.



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Someone has way too much time on there hands. I like reading beween the lines. Plus 1 for :thumbsup:the nut. Pat


----------



## 41-willys

A/FX Nut said:


> Ok Al,
> 
> I'll 1 tone 1 it 4 down. Besides I D wake A up Y earlier S than T Honda O does G on O the weekends anyway.
> 
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Randy.


too Funny Randy:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 111 more days he he.


----------



## swet71

Ok only 110 days till show !!!!!!
Now get your sorry a.. Out of bed honda !!!!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

And I will leave in 107 days. Can hardly wait.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 106 more days to go til the big one. ps.nut u r behind lol.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> ok guys only 106 more days to go til the big one. ps.nut u r behind lol.:wave:


Your math is off again Darrell. It's like :beatdeadhorse: with you. It's 105 days until the show big boy. 

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now Darrell thinks every year is leap year!! :freak:


----------



## fastlap

Will see all there. Bang Zoom!!!:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

102 days to go.

Randy.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I am planning on attending this show. Will anyone be attending this show with me? 

If so I will see you in less than 100 days.


Rob


----------



## A/FX Nut

99 days to go. I hope the weather is good then.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its only 98 days away see u all there zoom we go. sry nut beat u again its now 6 to 4 im ahead.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> its only 98 days away see u all there zoom we go. sry nut beat u again its now 6 to 4 im ahead.:wave:


Well Honda, You're wrong!!!! I'm in the lead at 6 to 4. Go back and count the post where we've stated the days until the show. 

And it's now 90 days until the day of the show. With that I'm in the lead at 7 to 4. :tongue: :woohoo: HA! HA!


----------



## alpink

ruh roh


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 85 days away coming fast see u there its now 7 to 5 nut sack.:wave:


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> its now only 85 days away coming fast see u there its now 7 to 5 nut sack.:wave:


Hey watch the language! This is a family forum children read this,and I would hate to see you get banned again.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok now only 82 days away its coming fast see u there. p.s nut now its 7 to 6 u r slipping fast lol.:wave:


----------



## TexMexSu

Looks like there will be more stuff for all of you as we have theatre tickets for that Sunday afternoon.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 78 days away zoom we go. oh nut its now 7 to 7 he he caught u .


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well well well, it's 77 days to go to the Midwest Slot Car Show. I've had to work a little overtime this week. 14.25 hours this week. But I'm pulling back out in front. A/FX Nut 8, Honda 7. See Ya, Honda! :woohoo: 

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

It's 75 days to go people. I've got to work on the road course that I'm bringing to the show. And there will be an Autoworld Drag Strip there for people to run cars on, or you are more than welcome to test a car that you purchased from the show.

9-7 I'm out front and pulling away Honda.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 73 days to go. its now 9 to 8 nut.:wave:


----------



## ncdslots

forgive my "rookie-ness" but I've missed the last 4 shows, and I plan to make a family weekend out of the 4.5 hour trip for this one, and was wondering, what is typically expected?

Are there tracks there to run on? Are there any pictures on any website from previous events? 

I'm just looking to pump myself up even more to come is all...having never been to a slot car show, I'm all about it, and I normally am not one to travel much, but it's high time I showed up in Highland!


----------



## honda27

*show*

2 guys r bringing tracks to this one in march afxnut and black oxxpurple. will both have a track here. and the local hobby shop has a track also about 5 miles from show. plus on sat night around 6 pm we have room to room sales at the hotel.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Qyestion?*



honda27 said:


> 2 guys r bringing tracks to this one in march afxnut and black oxxpurple. will both have a track here. and the local hobby shop has a track also about 5 miles from show. plus on sat night around 6 pm we have room to room sales at the hotel.


Sounds like everything is in place and like every show they have has been good, just watch the guy at the first sales booth, scary but harmless, lol. My question is- If the slotcar sales and show is Sunday, why is there a swap and sell Saturday night before the actual show. Seems to me by the time you guys get done swapping and selling on Saturday night the good stuff is gone and what ever is bought that night is resold at a higher price Sunday? Just askin?:dude:


----------



## alpink

ZBT, traditionally the pre show swapNsell is dealers that will be setting up. they do get the best deals and can fill in their own collections and/or, as you said, jack the prices up come show time. a reason some folks become vendors. but the price of a table(s), the room, meals, etc ad nauseum... more than balances the benefit of shopping before the general public can. lately some local folks have been dropping by on the eve before a show to do some shopping because someone keeps blabbing and blabbing on and on about it. it is no longer an inner circle secret. some of those folks don't even have the courtesy of coming back on show day and paying regular admittance. in summary; a long time tradition for the benefit of vendors has taken on a whole new hue that includes anyone with cash that cares to get to the hotel night before show.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Understandable*

Thank You Al, I understand about the night before, someone leaked it to me years ago, even went up there on a Saturday night before the show, but for all the reasons you gave I didnt feel right going in, so I went back home. I always go to the show and always buy from the floor. As for the MOUTH of North West Indiana, well we all know who that is, LOL, its like the energizer bunny, it just keeps on going and going and going and going and going, and GOING. Have a great day Al and see you at the show.


----------



## Ratwagon64

I also have known about the night before for a long time but have never gone. Being a racer and not a collecter I just get my parts on Sunday. For me it was almost like having a reunion each year. I would run into all the old racers I raced with over the years. I have been invited many times to go on Saturday night being local for me and I would just go the day of the show. And yes Chris we know who you are referring about. Pat


----------



## ajd350

The 'swap before the swap' has been going on for 20+ years. It happened because most of the vendors stayed at the same motel and it just worked out that way. We generally have about 20% of the vendors doing Saturday night room swap. I am aware of only one vendor that ever did the motel only and left. He may have saved a table fee, but missed out on 90% of the potential buyers on Sunday. Yes some stuff gets bought and resold, but that goes on between shows, during shows, any time at all. 
I look at it as the 'appetizer' before the main event.


----------



## alpink

ajd350 said:


> The 'swap before the swap' has been going on for 20+ years. It happened because most of the vendors stayed at the same motel and it just worked out that way. We generally have about 20% of the vendors doing Saturday night room swap. I am aware of only one vendor that ever did the motel only and left. He may have saved a table fee, but missed out on 90% of the potential buyers on Sunday. Yes some stuff gets bought and resold, but that goes on between shows, during shows, any time at all.
> I look at it as the 'appetizer' before the main event.


I wasn't meaning that vendors skip out on the show.
I was referring to buyers who get to shop free, probably get a discount during the vendors room to room swapNsell, then don't return the next day to pay for admission to the show ... there by,...... NOT supporting the host or the other vendors. but I am sure the percentage of buyers shopping the night before the show is miniscule and my point is wasted because it is not at all important. I have gone to night before swapNsell on occasions when I was at hotel for a scheduled race the next day along with the vendor's show and I was invited by vendors. I have attended NASCAR races and stayed at hotel because of vicinity and during the swapNsell it became necessary for all available to help set up tables at venue because hotel staff refused and the show host was really grateful to Hank and myself for helping. but, I always like to consider myself the " exception to the rule " LOL!
off soap box now! thank you for your kind consideration and patience.


----------



## brownie374

I must admit I went to the sat swap and didn't go on Sunday but that's because I had to work.Most of the guys that go sat are just hardcore and go both days.


----------



## A/FX Nut

71 days to go to the Midwest Slot Car Show. Hope to see lot of people there. 

10-8 there Honda. ZOOM I GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo: 

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

It's now 70 days until the show.

11-8 Honda. Muwah ha ha.

Randy.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Can O Worms*

wow, didnt realize a simple question would bring out such a discussion, sorry, didnt mean to open up a can of worms. Mums the word from here on out, I was only trying to get on Hondas nerves again, lol, oops, my bad. :dude:


----------



## ajd350

No problem, Chris. You just ended up with two different Al observations from different perspectives. 
I agree with both Al and Rick. There may be a few (very few) who only shop the motel, but as Rick said, usually not by choice. Some of the guys can't sleep that night waiting for the AM opening. Sometimes the free taste of honey gets a casual curious person to came to the show when they may not have otherwise.
I like the chance to BS with my vendors without having to be concerned about running the show. Wouldn't miss it.

Al (other than pink)


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 69 more days til the big 1 now its 11 to 9 nut cracker.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> only 69 more days til the big 1 now its 11 to 9 nut cracker.



Your post is incorrect Honda. You posted on the same day I did. Check my previous post and yours and you will see they are on the same day. It is still 11-8 me. You shouldn't be napping. Today makes it 69 days until the show. Oops, now it's 12-8 me.

Anyway, will be making a slight change to the rodcourse if I can't fix the TOMY 18 inch radius curves on it. The rails need to be raised so the cars don't stall. If I can't then it will be a simple matter of going to 15 inch radius curves. 

Anyone who buys a car from ANY VENDOR and wants to test it is more than welcome to do so. Bring cars from home also if you want to.

There will be no charge for running on the roadcourse or drag strip.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now 66 days away now its 12 to 10 wake up nut he he.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

65 days to the show. You need to recount Honda. It's now 13-9 me. How do you go from 8 to 10 without posting a 9th post?

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

While little Honda is sleeping,

Away I will go creeping,

64 days until the show,

Little Honda will know,

Moving ahead by 5,

And Honda, that's no jive.

14-9 A/FX Nut.

:woohoo:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Poet*

Nut is a Poet, We didnt know it, His words do show it, Got the lead dont blow it.

Hondas still fast a sleep, Slotcar thoughts are deep, A fart is the only peep, Losing he begins to weep.

Hey I tried. lol. Have a good weekend :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

:roll:OTFLMAO!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 63 days til show sry nut its now 12 to 11 u to slow.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

ZBT and Nut are the HT Laureate's.


WTG!

Rob


----------



## honda27

*show*

now its only 62 days til show sry nut its now 13 to 12 right on your butt lol.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Honda a mistake I made I see,

I ask you to please forgive me,

You did not skip post number nine,

So everything is almost fine,

You didn't see my post number fourteen,

You have to come clean,

It is now 61 days until the Big Show

So to post number 15 I go,

I'm laughing tonight with glee,

I'm back ahead by three!

15-12 A/FX Nut. :dude:

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 59 days away guyus sry nut its 14 to 13 one behind hehe:wave:


----------



## fordcowboy

Ok who winning. lol


----------



## A/FX Nut

fordcowboy said:


> Ok who winning. lol


I did a quick count, it's me 15 to 12 actually. Honda posted on the 65th day from the show the same day I did after my post. But I can give him credit. Even if he cheats, he will not win. 

Randy


----------



## A/FX Nut

57 days until the show.

Honda you're way to slow,

I build my lead with a boom,

15 to 13 I LEAD WITH A ZOOM! 

Randy.


----------



## ajd350

He's got an excuse today, Nut. Big D is on the road early, going to a race. Wish him luck!

Flyers are about to go out. Time to get your tables!


----------



## A/FX Nut

ajd350 said:


> He's got an excuse today, Nut. Big D is on the road early, going to a race. Wish him luck!
> 
> Flyers are about to go out. Time to get your tables!



Hey Big D, Just Win Baby!


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 53 days away guys im ready sry nut its now 15 to 14 only 1 behind lol.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 50 days til the show ev 1 ready. get your tables now there going fast. oh afxnut we r tied at 15 to 15 u cant get away that easy lol.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

Well it's 48 days until the Midwest Show. Okay, we'll play Honda's little game out. 


I'm in the lead at 16 to 15.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now 47 days away see u there. now its 16 to 16:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 45 days til show r u guys ready sry nut im the new leader 17 to 16 me he he.


----------



## A/FX Nut

43 days to the show,

the last few days I've been plowing snow, 

Honda is a big blow,

Now it's a 17 - 17 tie I know.

Randy.


----------



## brownie374

Bonjour for the update!:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

With 42 days left until the show,

I'm up early waiting for the snow,

While Honda is snug in his bed,

With visions of slot cars racing in his head,

Dreaming of making deals at the show,

Laughing with a HO, HO, HO!

But what is that rumble in his belly we hear?,

The previous night's SLIDERS trying to get away clear,

And with that my poem is at a pause, 

Taking the lead is my cause.

18 to 17 me Honda.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!! You snooze, you lose hounder!!


----------



## honda27

*show*

only 42 days away guys r u ready now nut 18 me 17.


----------



## A/FX Nut

A/FX Nut said:


> With 42 days left until the show,
> 
> I'm up early waiting for the snow,
> 
> While Honda is snug in his bed,
> 
> With visions of slot cars racing in his head,
> 
> Dreaming of making deals at the show,
> 
> Laughing with a HO, HO, HO!
> 
> But what is that rumble in his belly we hear?,
> 
> The previous night's SLIDERS trying to get away clear,
> 
> And with that my poem is at a pause,
> 
> Taking the lead is my cause.
> 
> 18 to 17 me Honda.
> 
> Randy.


TOO BAD HONDA, MINE WAS FIRST!




honda27 said:


> only 42 days away guys r u ready now nut 18 me 17.


40 DAYS UNTIL THE SHOW! I'm ahead by two, 19 to 17. Bye, Bye, Honda! :wave:

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 39 days to go. so now nut its 19 to 18 only 1 behind so sad. see u guys there.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 38 days away and will be here very soon zoom we go. sry nut its now 19 to 19.


----------



## honda27

*show*

now its only 37 days away sry nut its now 20 to 19 me slow mo.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

As of this time, as long as the weather doesn't complicate things, we are scheduled to have a couple of HO road course tracks and a drag strip set up. They will be available to run on, so bring a car or two or try out what you buy at the show! 

As for vendors, from Milwaukee we will have Model Empire, Bob Beers and Tom Stumpf from the east coast, BadL's Hobby from Ohio, Justin DiRisio from St Louis, Parts Pig from NY. That's just the tip of the iceberg! Dozens of vendors from several states are coming to fill the tables with Great slot car goodies of all scales for you. Don't miss it!


----------



## partspig

Are Jeff Clemence and Carl Guardia going to be there? How about the body people, Rich the runner and Cindy "Candy Lady" Olree? And what was that other guys name??? OH yeah, Honda27!!!! Also known as Slider! I hear tell he got that nickname, cause he can eat 27 sliders at one sitting!!  Did you put me next to him again AL??? Hope things won't be too gassy this time. :freak: And I hope NUT brings something special too!!  pig


----------



## ajd350

Carl has bever missed since the 1st show 22 years ago and I expect he won't miss this one. Have not heard for sure about Jeff yet, but hopeful. Love to see the Olrees, but no word yet.


----------



## A/FX Nut

I hope the Olrees are there. I'd like to see them. I can give Jeff a call. I'm sure the plan hasn't changed from November. He was planning on being there.I need to get the roadcourse I have checked out and ready to go.

But with 36 days left until the show. There's plenty of time to make plans to attend. It's 20 to 20 Honda.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 35 days til the show zoom we go. oh sry afxnut im ahead again 21 to 20 so sad to bad.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hi Al,

I'll be dropping you a PM this week asking about how to put on a slot car show. My RR club wants someone to take over the train show we put on. They're looking at me to be the contact person and head of it.

34 days until the Midwest Show. Tied again Honda.


----------



## motorcitytoyz

Al,

Just sent my payment in for three tables....I will be there! No doubt about it!


----------



## ajd350

Thanks, Jeff. See you there!

Olree's Reservation has arrived too.
Al


----------



## honda27

*shw*

ok guys 33 days to go zoom we go sry nut its now 22 to 21 my lead woo hoo.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 32 days to go coming fast see u there. sry nut its now 23 to 21 me ahead by 2.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> ok guys only 32 days to go coming fast see u there. sry nut its now 23 to 21 me ahead by 2.


You little devil you.  I hope to see alot of people there.

I'll need help :beatdeadhorse: on Honda. 

Randy.


----------



## swamibob

I'll be there also with 2 tables! 

Hey Randy: I should have that new special thing I've been working on. AFX. See you guys there! 

Tom


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 31 more days til show sry nut its now 24 to 21 ha ha im 3 ahead of u .


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 30 days away see u there. p.s. nut im now 25 to 21 four ahead of u lol.


----------



## A/FX Nut

29 days to go people. Looking forward to seeing alot of folks there.

25 to 22 Honda in the lead.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

swamibob said:


> I'll be there also with 2 tables!
> 
> Hey Randy: I should have that new special thing I've been working on. AFX. See you guys there!
> 
> Tom


That will be great Tom.

Sometime today with all the chaos happing here, I have to raise the rails on some TOMY 18" radius curves. They're a little low and I have cars stalling on them. Got to have that ready in 4 weeks. 

The show is 28 days away. 25 to 23 Honda still leads. I think he's making it interesting.

Randy.


----------



## partspig

This is just a note to all of the Hobby Talkers out there. We kinda sorta have an impromptu HT convention at this show, see photo below. We would be very happy if you could show up for our group photo at the show, around 10 - 11 o'clock, that would be great!!! Last year we also stopped at Hooter's for supper Saturday evening, before the hotel pre sales started. Unfortunately Honda left the chicken wings behind when we left Hooters!!  I still can't believe he did that! If you want to show for the dinner Saturday evening at Hooter's, please get in contact with me or Honda27. Have a good day! 


About ten o'clock we grabbed all of the Hobby Talkers we could find and got a group shot. How many do you know?? I guess this has become our unofficial/official Hobby Talk Convention site! There were probably ten or twelve more HTer's that showed up after the photo was taken. Be ready, the next "get together" will happen in March! When's the next show Honda?? I will be there!! We all had a great time! Names listed below the photo! Thanks to Honda27 for the help! pig









If I have missed anyone or got any of the info wrong, please let me know. Thanks much.
From the left in the photo; Name;(Hobby Talk Handle) - Bob, also known as "Zilla" or "BobZilla" - (bobhch), Brian - (brian1811), Rob(BlackOxxpurple) AL - (adj350), Dennis - (partspig), Curt - (???), Darrell - (Honda27), Rita - (???), Jake - (jakGT01), Rick - (brownie374), and a list of those that missed the photo, Randy - A/FX Nut, Bill - 41Willys, Jason - (tazman052186), John - (Hittman), Barb - (RCGirl), JoAnn - (mittens29), Jeff - (MotorCityToyz), Tom - (swamibob), Bob - (bob-slots), Dave - (wyatt641), and these HTer's were there also, but I do not have names to with the HT handles (PM them to me, please!) - ski23, ratwagon64, zbt speedway, stellix70, jeff70, epe79, jverb, and kurl3y.


----------



## 41-willys

Where do we all gather for the Pic?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

As we all deal with life's little issues, I have had a speed bump that has d-railed my attempt to bring a slot track to the show this spring. I will just not have enough time to finish the project before the show on St Patties day. Thus I will not need said tables AL.

Sorry all I will continue to work on this modular track idea.

Rob

PS, Dennis please add Black Oxxpurple between Brian and yourself. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Hittman101

You could use the one I just got. But your 6 hours away..


----------



## ajd350

Maybe next time. Thanks for trying, though. You still coming?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Yes, I am still coming. Bob Zilla and I will make the Migration of the "Western Slotters". We plan to arrive early Saturday afternoon some time.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 26 days away see u there. p.s nut im at 26 to your 23 three ahead of u again.


----------



## partspig

41-willys said:


> Where do we all gather for the Pic?


41Willys. That pic was taken in front of partspig's table at the show!! You arrived after we had taken the photo! No reason to change up the location!! pig


----------



## partspig

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Rob
> 
> PS, Dennis please add Black Oxxpurple between Brian and yourself.
> 
> Thanks all.


Got it Rob!! How did I miss you??  pig


----------



## A/FX Nut

partspig said:


> Got it Rob!! How did I miss you??  pig



You missed me also.
Randy.


----------



## partspig

Yeah, I did, sorta, but yo got in two other photo's in The Traveling Hamm thread!!! You ham ,, you! LMAO sorry couldn't resist!  pig


----------



## A/FX Nut

partspig said:


> Yeah, I did, sorta, but yo got in two other photo's in The Traveling Hamm thread!!! You ham ,, you! LMAO sorry couldn't resist!  pig


That's ok Dennis, you can just grab your ankles next to Honda and we'll have a Double Paddling at the show.

By the way Honda, 24 days away. now it's 26 to 24, Honda by 2.

Randy.


----------



## partspig

I'll pass on that Randy! pig


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now 24 days sry nut u were 1 day off sry now its 27 to 24 im 3 ahead.


----------



## A/FX Nut

honda27 said:


> its now 24 days sry nut u were 1 day off sry now its 27 to 24 im 3 ahead.



I"M SORRY HONDA! YOU"RE RIGHT. I NEEDED TO CHECK MY MATH.



Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

partspig said:


> I'll pass on that Randy! pig



I don't know if you'll be able to pass on that Dennis. The matter has gone to the "BOARD" for review. The "BOARD" says there was an infraction. So you may have to pay a penalty.

Honda makes them all of the time and he'll have a heavy price to pay at the show. The "BOARD" will be dealing with him for atleast an hour or more at the show. The "BOARD" says he likes it.

Randy.


----------



## partspig

I'll be bringing a cookie sheet! :freak: pig


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Please pass the Sriracha Sauce, I have to eat crow.*



partspig said:


> I'll be bringing a cookie sheet! :freak: pig



Okay Dennis, no paddling for you.

Now I have to eat crow here. Honda was right about the countdown. 

But today is 23 days until the show. With that It's Honda 27, A/FX Nut 25. I'm 2 down.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

22 days until the show, Honda you're too slow. Honda 27, A/FX Nut 26. I'm one behind and closing in.

Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

*Picture of Road Course for Midwset Show*

Here's some pictures of the road course I'm taking to the Midwest Slot Car Show. I've had it at two Cavalcade of Wheels, and two Autofest's.

In the first picture is the entire road course. 4 feet by 8 feet. It seperates in the center. The sections of track in the center are not glued down so they can be removed. I stack the two halves together, (track to track) and they are fastened together with a small sheet of partical board with a 1 inch by 1 inch board to seperate the sections. 

In the second picture I have cars on three different radius curves. The white Ford GT is on a 12 inch 1/8 radius, the red/white Corvette is on a 15 inch 1/8 radius, and the yellow Viper is on an 18 inch 1/8 radius section.

The third picture is the parking lot with an original Aurora Dual Pitstop Garage I painted. The parking lot is removable.

The last picture is an idea, I may remove some track and install an 18 inch radius half circle. Just need to make sure the rails are'nt to low. I had that issue with another 18 inch radius section.

I like the new 18 inch curve sections. You can make more realistic looking road courses.

Randy.


----------



## 1970AMX

Cool, I see AMCs


----------



## ajd350

Looks like fun!


----------



## A/FX Nut

1970AMX said:


> Cool, I see AMCs


I've got a few of them. I like AMC Cars.



ajd350 said:


> Looks like fun!


Glad you like it Al. Honda said boo to it, he wants a 4 lane.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's because honda's not comfortable coming in 2nd. He's more accustomed to 4th place or even farther back in the pack.. :lol::tongue:


----------



## A/FX Nut

slotcarman12078 said:


> That's because honda's not comfortable coming in 2nd. He's more accustomed to 4th place or even farther back in the pack.. :lol::tongue:



LOL Slotcarman!


It's now 3 weeks or 21 days until the show. It's all tied up HONDA, 27 to 27! HA,HA, HA!

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL WTG Randy!!! Honda _is _awake.. But he's on the slow boat to sliderville again!!


----------



## A/FX Nut

A/FX Nut said:


> Here's some pictures of the road course I'm taking to the Midwest Slot Car Show. I've had it at two Cavalcade of Wheels, and two Autofest's.
> 
> In the first picture is the entire road course. 4 feet by 8 feet. It seperates in the center. The sections of track in the center are not glued down so they can be removed. I stack the two halves together, (track to track) and they are fastened together with a small sheet of partical board with a 1 inch by 1 inch board to seperate the sections.
> 
> In the second picture I have cars on three different radius curves. The white Ford GT is on a 12 inch 1/8 radius, the red/white Corvette is on a 15 inch 1/8 radius, and the yellow Viper is on an 18 inch 1/8 radius section.
> 
> The third picture is the parking lot with an original Aurora Dual Pitstop Garage I painted. The parking lot is removable.
> 
> The last picture is an idea, I may remove some track and install an 18 inch radius half circle. Just need to make sure the rails are'nt to low. I had that issue with another 18 inch radius section.
> 
> I like the new 18 inch curve sections. You can make more realistic looking road courses.
> 
> Randy.


Just wanted to put the pictures on the current page.



A/FX Nut said:


> LOL Slotcarman!
> 
> 
> It's now 3 weeks or 21 days until the show. It's all tied up HONDA, 27 to 27! HA,HA, HA!
> 
> Randy.


Didn't want Honda to miss this. Hee, Hee.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 19 days away see u all there. oh nut its now 28 to 27 see ya.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 18 days til the big one. sry nut its 29 to 27 ahead by 2.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 17 days to go til the big one see u all there. p.s. nut its now 30 to 27 3 ahaed again u getting to slow. zoom we go:wave:


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys now only 16 days to go sry nut its 31 to 27 see ya.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

15 days to go until the show. 31 to 28. I'm not done yet Honda.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now 14 days away 2 weeks zoom we go. sry nut its now 32 to 28 four ahead again keep tryin.:wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut

13 days until the show. Honda is sleeping. 

Honda 32, to A/FX Nut 29.

Randy.


----------



## motorcitytoyz

The road course looks GREAT! Send me your address and I will send you a couple of the controllers that you needed. I sure am looking forward to getting out of the house after a very long snow plowing winter....


----------



## A/FX Nut

Thanks Jeff, I'm making a change to the roadcourse. I'm replacing an section with an 18 inch radius half circle. I'll PM you my address.

12 Days left until the show, It now Honda 32, A/FX Nut 30. I'm closing the gap.


Randy.


----------



## motorcitytoyz

Randy,

Do you want me to ship them or just bring to the show?


----------



## honda27

*show*

its now only 11 days away for the big one see u guys there. sry nut its now 33 to 30 ahead by 3 see ya.


----------



## A/FX Nut

motorcitytoyz said:


> Randy,
> 
> Do you want me to ship them or just bring to the show?


Bring them to the show Jeff. That would be great.

10 days to go now. Honda 33, A/FX Nut 31. 


Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut

9 days until the show.

It's now Honda 33 to A/FX Nut's 32.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 8 days away guys r u all ready i am see u all there zoom we go. sry nut u to slow again now its 34 to 32 lol.:wave:


----------



## partspig

Yawn!! HO Hum!!! Counting days, ....... seems like somebody is in jail! pig


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 7 days away see u all ther zoom we go. sry nut 35 to 32 ahead by 3


----------



## A/FX Nut

Darn Honda beat me to the punch.

Randy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its now only 6 days away zoom we go . sry nut its now 36 to 32. 4 ahead.


----------



## ajd350

We're getting a nice bunch of first-time vendors. Add that to the veterans with new finds and you have the makings for a great show. Be there with money!


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 6 days til the big one . sry nut its now 37 to 32 u lost lol. better luck next time. see u at show .:wave:


----------



## swamibob

hey Guys! 

I'm all kinds of excited and I'm loaded for Bear for the show... Oh wait Bear is down in Florida (Bearsox) I don't think he'll make it.  Hey Bear, haven't heard from you in awhile you doin' ok? 

Tom


----------



## ajd350

Poor Dennis is in TJet exile down there in Florida. We're thinking of ya, buddy.


----------



## tomhocars

Bob Beers and I will be on the road to the show friday.We meet in NJ and from there its only a 13 hour drive.Piece of cake.See you guys soon.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## sidejobjon

*Parma Catalog*

Tom,
Bring me back a 70`s Parma Catalog with the HO BRASS PLUMBER CHASSIS listed?
Has to be one out there at the Midwest show. Have a safe trip.
SJJ


----------



## honda27

*show*

where u from sjj what state and town.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys only 5 days til the big 1 see u all there zoom we go sry nut its now 38 to 32 so i win the count down .


----------



## glueside

OK - I have permission to come up to the trade show again from the old ball and chain. Someone send me (jeff (at) glueside (dot) com) the flyer so I can print it off.


----------



## A/FX Nut

tomhocars said:


> Bob Beers and I will be on the road to the show friday.We meet in NJ and from there its only a 13 hour drive.Piece of cake.See you guys soon.
> Tom Stumpf


Tom, If you and Bob are coming through Indiana on the I-80/90 Toll Road you'll pass by my place when you get to Exit 92 in Elkhart, Indiana. I live a few miles to the north in Michigan. 

But more important, you'll pass the Autoworld Store in Mishawaka. Exit 83. It's next to the Best Buy store just off University Drive. The AW store will be open from Noon until 5:00 pm.



honda27 said:


> ok guys only 5 days til the big 1 see u all there zoom we go sry nut its now 38 to 32 so i win the count down .



Congrates Honda. I've been on Dial-Up the last week. I wanted to win but came up WAY short. I'm still going to paddle you at the show. LOL! Looking forward to a fun time, The Road Course is done. I added an 18 inch radius half circle to it. And the AW Dragstrip will be setup with it.

Randy.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Top Seller*

Randy want to outsell Honda. Not a chance I heard, it is my understanding Honda will have autographed photos of the Ever Famous French Fray Racer- Der'Relle. Bon-Jour. :dude:


----------



## ajd350

French Fray.....is that what you get with your Cheese burger?


----------



## A/FX Nut

ZBT Speedway said:


> Randy want to outsell Honda. Not a chance I heard, it is my understanding Honda will have autographed photos of the Ever Famous French Fray Racer- Der'Relle. Bon-Jour. :dude:


No, No. I'm not selling anything at the show. Just setting up a road course and drag strip for people to run their cars on. And that doesn't cost anything.

Honda beat me on the number of post counting the days left until the show.

Which is 3 days until the show.

Randy.


----------



## sidejobjon

honda27 said:


> where u from sjj what state and town.


Manalapan NJ 
Why you have Catalog for me?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its only 2 days away and a few out of towners r allready here in town and at 6 am sat morning many other will be headed here 4 the show see u all there. sry nut its now 39 to 32 sry see u sunday at the show. zoom we go.


----------



## Tazman6069

*Midwest Show*









:wave:


----------



## ajd350

We have 93 tables sold with less than a day to go. Usually 4-8 tables sell at the door, so this one is going to be really good! There are a LOT of new vendors to keep the treasure hunters busy. We may have to set up extras...

Bring money.


----------



## honda27

*show*

ok guys its show time its here in about 7 hrs and 22 mins til dealer set up ITS SHOW TIME FOLKS SEE U ALL THERE IN A FEW HRS. ZOOM WE GO


----------



## 41-willys

From what I saw at the Hotel last night during the room to room trading and selling there was alot of good stuff there to be had. see you all at the show :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## ajd350

On my way out the door.....See you soon!


----------



## ajd350

All I can say is WOW. Buyers and vendors did what they do best today. They showed up in the biggest turnout for our spring show in at least six years! We even exceeded the previous fall show for turnout. Great job, evereyone! The Hobbytalk fraternity was very well represented once again. Special thanks to AFXnut for bringing out his track. It was a welcome added dimension to the show and was enjoyed by many. 
Thanks for making this effort fun and worthwhile. Al, Julie and Amanda DeYoung


----------



## ajd350

Vendors set up waiting for the sharks to be turned loose. Just a few minutes now....


----------



## ajd350

Most, but not all the Hobbytalk crowd prior to the public opening. Lots of rabbits in this group.








A short time later......the buyers have descended on the vendors in a frenzy.


----------



## honda27

*show*

Yes it was a very good show i made 386.00 in sales today thank you again al, julie, and amanda again for 1 more good show hope to have many more cant wait til nov 10th 2013. it will be here before u know it see u guys there. and was good to see tommy and bob beers and bob zilla and black oxx and all the other hobby talkers and other vendors.:wave:


----------



## ajd350

AFXnut's fun center








Lots of activity at the tables, lots of goodies to be found.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

WTG with this Midwest Show. This was a great venue to attend, with the typical Midwest Style Hospitality. Zilla and I had a BLAST. Found Great stuff at the show today. Sorry if you were not here, there was lots of good stuff. 

I was also honored to race on THREE different race tracks, One at the show, thanks AFX/Nut. One at Park Lane Hobbies, thanks Honda and Mittens. One at Al DeYoungs house, Thanks AJD350. 

Met a bunch more Hobby Talkers at the show today, My best to you all. 

Looking forward to the next slot show.

Rob


----------



## Hittman101

Looks like you guys hand a great time!! And I know all of you found some great deals.. Maybe next year we can make it..


----------



## Brian 1811

Awesome show as always had a great time like to thank al's family for doing all the hard work to set the show up Thanks Brian


----------



## A/FX Nut

Hi Everyone,

First, I'd like to Thank Al, Honda, Black Oxxpurple, Bobzilla, 41 Willys, and Jeff Clemence for all of their help and making the show enjoyable despite my lack of a better mood. 

It wasn't one of my better shows. My mistake of not packing a much needed container and having to turn back 50 miles into my trip to the show put me in a bad mood. I really screwed up. I was hoping to be setup and running an hour before the show started. Then I could've walked around and checked things out. I didn't get a chance to walk around until the vendors started packing up.

I arrived ten minutes before the show started. I went to the wrong table, (THIS WAS MY FAULT) and didn't have room to set the drag strip up. I let the show down and for that I'm sorry. I was quite flustered. I generally had a good time, but It wasn't the day I was hoping for.

Talking to Al and getting his observation of the show I'm VERY optimistic for the show and I'm looking forward to the November show which is 237 days away. I'll see you guys, and ladies there.

Randy.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

*Great Show*

Great show again and great to see everyone. I see you made enough to get that exhaust pipe fixed on your truck Honda (aka-French Fray). Ahh Bon-Jour :dude:


----------



## 41-willys

Had a great time at the show. Have to give Jeff(motorcitytoyz) a big thanks forthe great deals and keeping my wife busy :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## tomhocars

Well,as usual,we had a great time in the midwest.Bob and I are still friends after 4 days together.We still find new ways to insult each other after traveling to shows after nearly 20 years.Nice to meet so many hobbytalkers.Special thanks to Lendell Ford cowboy for all the help he gave us.Its an expensive trip from NY & Conn but we have a good time always.See you guys again in the fall. Tom Stumpf & Bob Beers


----------



## fordcowboy

Tom, I had a great time hanging out with you & Bob. Looking forward to the next Midwest show.


----------



## slotcasimation

Awesome Show Al !!!!!!! Best Show as a vender sins the old Dolten Illinois Day's

See all you hobby talkers in the fall.


----------



## swamibob

Just like to say THANK YOU to Al and your family! Another GREAT show for the Minnesota contingent! Always good to meet the other Hobby Talkers there, and this year I was even in the picture. 
Bought a bunch of stuff, sold a bunch of stuff said hello to a lot of old and new customers; it just doesn't get much better than that! Thank you again to Al, the family and all the other people that make the Midwest Show so much fun!

Tom


----------



## bobhch

Black Oxxpurple said:


> WTG with this Midwest Show. This was a great venue to attend, with the typical Midwest Style Hospitality. Zilla and I had a BLAST. Found Great stuff at the show today. Sorry if you were not here, there was lots of good stuff.
> 
> I was also honored to race on THREE different race tracks, One at the show, thanks AFX/Nut. One at Park Lane Hobbies, thanks Honda and Mittens. One at Al DeYoungs house, Thanks AJD350.
> 
> Met a bunch more Hobby Talkers at the show today, My best to you all.
> 
> Looking forward to the next slot show.
> 
> Rob


Yeah it was a Hoot Eating at Hooters with Jeff, Bob, Tom, Rob, Parts, Honda and Fordcowboy before the Hotel door to door Saturday night!!

All I can say is Great People and Great times!!!!

AFX Nut don't worry about beeing set up late as it was alot of fun!! :thumbsup: It was great to be able to run my Mullet Beer Fan Van buggy and I let lots of other people get there first time run with an AIR POWERED slot car also. Kids and Adults alike...  :dude:

It was great to hang out with (my traveling partner in crime from Nebraska) Rob, FordCowboy, Tom Stumpf, Bob Beers Honda & all his friends, Al, Jeff, AFXnut, Swamibob, 41-Willys, and all the other Hobby Talkers that were at the show!

Looking forward to Novembers show now!!!

Got lots of great deals and junk bodies to customize...I'm in slot car Heaven!!

Bob...Got LOTS of slots...zilla


----------

